# Strikeforce Challengers 9



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Strikeforce Challengers 9










Location: Everett, Wash
Venue: Comcast Arena of Everett
Broadcast: Showtime
11 PM EDT July 23, 2010​
MAIN CARD

* Shane Del Rosario vs. Lolohea Mahe
* Champ Sarah Kaufman vs. Roxanne Modafferi (for women's welterweight title)
* Abongo Humphrey vs. Mike Kyle
* Cory Devela vs. Bobby Voelker
* Thomas Diagne vs. Caros Fodor

PRELIMINARY CARD (un-aired)

* Ryan Hayes vs. Brent Knopp
* C.J. Marsh vs. Taurean Washington
* Joe Hernandez vs. Chris Inman
* Doug Kay vs. Scott McDonald
* Drew Brokenshire vs. Mike Minniger
* Levi Alford vs. Jamen Olney
* John Elam vs. Frankie Orr






> Strikeforce heavyweight prospects Shane Del Rosario (9-0 MMA, 1-0 SF) and Lolohea Mahe (4-1-1 MMA, 0-1 SF) will indeed square off in the cage, but it will take place a little later than was originally thought.
> 
> Strikeforce officials today announced Del Rosario and Mahe will headline Strikeforce Challengers 9, an event that was first reported earlier this week by MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com).
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I really think it's time we see Shane Del Rosario tested, guy looks really impressive but a lot of people would talented against the cans he fights!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Abongo VS Kyle is gonna be a slug fest for sure. I see Humphry coming out on top after some heavy leather is extanged..

Kyle has sick heavy hands but I've seen Abongo take shots straight from hell and not go down. I'm loving that matchup.

Del Rosario should destroy Mahe.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

If Kyle fights like he did against Tony Lopez, Abongo will murder him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Title Fight*

The Sarah Kaufman vs. Roxanne Modafferi fight should be interesting!


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> The Sarah Kaufman vs. Roxanne Modafferi fight should be interesting!


I agree.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Kaufman*

I've always found it interesting that a dancer went into MMA and became so successful!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They added more fights to the card:



> The ninth installment of Strikeforce's prospects-based "Challengers Series" is now complete with a 12-bout card.
> 
> While the main card was wrapped Wednesday night, Strikeforce officials today announced a seven-bout preliminary card full of promotional newcomers.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This card definately has alot of unknowns fighting!:thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Mahe came from delivering flowers to fighting in the cage:



> Look at the man in the photo, and imagine him in a few different situations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah this guy should be on a regular card soon I think!:thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Challengers weigh in's were tonight, the show's manyana!



> All main-card fighters competing in Friday's Showtime-televised Strikeforce Challengers 9 event successfully made weight for the show.
> 
> Thursday's weigh-ins took place at Comcast Arena of Everett in Everett, Wash, which also hosts Friday's fight card.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

There is nothing like two hotties fighting each other!:thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Roxanne Modafferi's career on track after the LaRosa win, confident she'll finish Kaufman:



> Just two months removed from the biggest fight of her life, Strikeforce title challenger Roxanne Modafferi is ready for the biggest fight of her life.
> 
> Not bad for someone that spent the better part of a year practically begging for a place to fight.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

She looks like one of those bookworms who would look really hot if she put some makeup on!:thumb02:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

After watching her pre-fight interview I have just discovered that I have a crush on Roxanne Modafferi.

Me like.

Edit: Take home an arm Roxy! <3


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

most exciting clinch fight I've seen in my life.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

JESUS! what a slam!

:'( I'll be here for you Roxy!


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow what a slam hahah


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

OH MY GOD!

I would have absolutely never expected anything like that!

Seriously, that was just awesome, and while I have enjoyed watching women's matches in the past, I am now a fan of it and Sarah Kaufman! Great show!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Redrum said:


> OH MY GOD!
> 
> I would have absolutely never expected anything like that!
> 
> Seriously, that was just awesome, and while I have enjoyed watching women's matches in the past, I am now a fan of it and Sarah Kaufman! Great show!


The Women always seem to deliver, I can't remember a woman's fight off of my head that was boring.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Modaferri tried to hold onto Kaufmans leg which should have avoided the slam but she didn't hold on in time.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I have really enjoyed women's matches as well. I can't recall any boring ones offhand either. The only thing I didn't like was the 3:00 minute rounds. I noticed these were 5:00, but I assume it was because of the championship. That was one of the best finishes I have ever seen.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I think they may have changed ALL womens bouts to 5 minutes, but I could be wrong.

I agree with you tho, I really disliked 3 minute rounds.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

3 awesome fights, probably the best challengers card I've seen yet.
Kaufman vs Modafferi
Humphrey vs Kyle
Devela vs Voelker


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Yep! Great fights on that card. I am really glad i just happened to be channelsurfing when it came on, bc I didn't know about it.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

All Women's SF fights are 5 minute rounds now. 
That was the craziest slam I've seen in since Rampage no doubt.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I liked that fight too, and there were some other cool ones like Del Rosario's muay thai and Kyle's submission to make the night at work go by faster.


----------



## ashurian (Jun 2, 2008)

*Kaufmann's (Rampage) SLAM...*


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Right wrong section, thanks for the spoilers and cool slam. That about covers it. Just kidding im not rying to be an ass but it is the wrong section. As far as spoilers I wouldn't have watched thee fights anyways but it's allways good to give people a heads up anyways.

Good win for Kaufman definitly a good comparison on the two slams aswell. Good find on the video though!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

That's pretty crazy, was looking forward to seeing Kaufman fight and missed it =( anyway, thanks lol

BTW was "(Rampage)" your way of squeezing this into the UFC section? :laugh:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn, reminds me of the old Pride days


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Del Rosario; Real deal or can crusher?*

I'm really having a tough time deciding about Shane Del Rosario if he genuinely has the potential to be a top HW or if he will get crushed when he takes the step up in competition.
At times in his fights he looks outstanding and pulls of some incredible things (omoplata after being rocked by Brandon Cash). But at times he looks like he wouldn't be able to hang with the likes of Werdum, Fedor and Bigfoot.

He has been rumoured to fight Arlovski next so i guess that'll be the first chance to see what he's really got.

Thoughts?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Sousa said:


> Modaferri tried to hold onto Kaufmans leg which should have avoided the slam but she didn't hold on in time.


She went to grab it and then just decided not to for some stupid reason. She cleared her own arm before she was lifted. That fight really just showed how mediocre Kaufman is to me. She lost the first and was losing the third before that slam and despite what strikeforce wants you to believe Modaferri isn't any kind of close to being a world class grappler.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> I'm really having a tough time deciding about Shane Del Rosario if he genuinely has the potential to be a top HW or if he will get crushed when he takes the step up in competition.
> At times in his fights he looks outstanding and pulls of some incredible things (omoplata after being rocked by Brandon Cash). But at times he looks like he wouldn't be able to hang with the likes of Werdum, Fedor and Bigfoot.
> 
> He has been rumoured to fight Arlovski next so i guess that'll be the first chance to see what he's really got.
> ...


He looked pretty good against Lolohea for sure (but then again, that doesn't relatively seem that hard to do.) If the rumors are true and he actually is fighting Arlovski next, then I see it being a great fight. Arlovski is on the way down and is essentially fighting for his legacy and, dare I say, fighting for his place in the top 20 HW's, which I don't think anybody expected after how he was handling Fedor pre-KO-while-flying a few years back. Regardless, a win against Arlovski would be the first "big" name that Del Rosario has defeated...actually I would go so far as to say that Mahe was his first defeat against any semi-decent fighter.
I'm also on the fence as to his ability to be truly successful even in the SF HW division, but I think a defeat of Arlovski would for sure get him to main-event SF status (or even possibly alert his presence to the UFC).


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

osmium said:


> She went to grab it and then just decided not to for some stupid reason. She cleared her own arm before she was lifted. That fight really just showed how mediocre Kaufman is to me. She lost the first and was losing the third before that slam and despite what strikeforce wants you to believe Modaferri isn't any kind of close to being a world class grappler.


Seemed like she was more worried about keeping her in the submission than making sure she didn't get slammed on her back, which was obviously a bad choice.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

When a guy does a Rampage Slam it's pretty spectacular, when a woman does it, it's undescribable!raise01:


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> I'm really having a tough time deciding about Shane Del Rosario if he genuinely has the potential to be a top HW or if he will get crushed when he takes the step up in competition.
> At times in his fights he looks outstanding and pulls of some incredible things (omoplata after being rocked by Brandon Cash). But at times he looks like he wouldn't be able to hang with the likes of Werdum, Fedor and Bigfoot.
> 
> He has been rumoured to fight Arlovski next so i guess that'll be the first chance to see what he's really got.
> ...


I think he's got a long way to go to even consider fighting top ten heavyweights.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah he needs to fight another rising star before he can consider fighting a top ten heavyweight!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He should fight Rogers next.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Rogers would be a good match for him. He shouldn't even be ranked in the top ten anyways!:thumb02:


----------



## QuickJack (Jul 5, 2010)

You know, the Challengers event was aite for a while, but once I saw that Kaufman powerbomb, wow. Whole new opinion about Kaufman, Strikeforce, and women's MMA in general. I thought the rest of the event - Del Rosario - was good, but that powerbomb was just sick. I think she's proven she belongs on a main card and after Sports Center gave her the #4 spot on the top 10, I'll bet we'll see it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

osmium said:


> He should fight Rogers next.


I've never been impressed by Rogers and don't understand what people see in him. I'd pick Del Rosario via (T)KO in the 2nd.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah it may not put him in the top ten but it would put him on the radar!:thumbsup:


----------

